# Cables RCA & Audio de 80-70 metros



## kimddd (May 12, 2010)

Para un evento el próximo día 5 de junio de 2010 debemos realizar una instalación de audio y vídeo con mucha longitud.

Disponemos de dos salas en dos plantas diferentes del mismo edificio.

En una sala 1 instalaríamos una cámara miniDV Sony con salida de vídeo RCA y un micro de trípode conectado a una mesa de sonido.

- De la mesa de sonido debe salir un cable hacia la sala 2 de 80 metros de longitud.
- De la cámara saldrá un cable de vídeo hacia la sala 2 con una longitud de 70 metros.

En la sala 2 disponemos de una mesa de sonido que recogerá el audio de la sala 1 y de un proyector que recibirá la señal de vídeo de la sala 1.

Los conectores de las mesas de de sonido creo que son Jacks de 6.3 mm (los de la sala no me lo han confirmado y todavía no hemos podido ir), en caso de no serlo deberemos poner un adaptador.

El proyector tiene una entrada rca de vídeo (el conector amarillo).

Con un cable rca normal y uno de audio normal habrá demasiada perdida de señal.

¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de conectar todos los equipos? 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## zopilote (May 12, 2010)

Un transmisor de video seria lo ideal, como  de las camaras de seguridad , lo dificil seria conseguir el receptor, a menos que ya lo vendan para esa aplicación.


----------



## Electronec (May 12, 2010)

Usando unos cables de buena calidad, 70 y 80 metros no deberia ser motivo de pérdidas.

Para señales de cámaras de vigilancia (por ejemplo), se utiliza hasta 300mts cable RG-59 y para 300mts a 1000mts RG-11.

Este último dato de gran distancia, depende mucho de la calidad de los equipos a instalar.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2010)

Las cámaras de televisión de exteriores de noticieros y otras yerbas usaban hasta hace unos pocos años cables de más de 100 metros , obviamente dependerá de su calidad !

Saludos !


----------



## zxeth (May 12, 2010)

Hemm, pensemos un poco, Los cables finos tienen mas resistencia por metro que los gruesos, Entonces yo te recomendaria pasar o varios finos rca o pasar directamente gruesos (4mm de seccion o 6mm), Igual me inclino a pasar muchos finos.
Otra cosa, 80mts no pierde mucha calidad, en el colegio tubimos que poner un cable de 50mts para el proyector del anfiteatro y no perdio nada de calidad, se pierde mas calidad en el proyector que en el cable. Por el tema de los parlantes yo diria ponerle cables mas gruesos de una


----------



## kimddd (May 13, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas.
He pensado en una alternativa que os comento a continuación:

- Cable coaxial rg59
- Conector Cable Coaxial BNC-Macho (Se compone de 3 piezas: la punta central dorada, la arandela a crimpar y la rosca de sujeción.)
- Adaptador Coaxial (BNC/RG59-H a RCA-M) (Adaptador de vídeo compuesto que dispone de conector BCN/RG59-Hembra en un lado y en el otro un conector de tipo RCA-Macho.)

¿Obtendría un buen resultado si utilizara lo siguiente para el vídeo?


----------



## Electronec (May 13, 2010)

Sin problema alguno, te funcionará bien.

PD: El precio del cable RG-59 no es nada caro. Los precios en neto para empresas instaladoras es de unos 0,45 euros el metro.

Saludos


----------

